# How much for a nights camping???



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Have been looking at some sites with a view to booking something for easter and have been amazed at some of the prices 8O 8O 8O 8O They seem a lot more expensive than they were when we last went on a trip (a year ago) and their list of 'extras' which you have to pay for has got longer.......

What would you all consider 'expensive' when it comes to a nights camping on
A. a basic site with just loos but nice location????
B. all singing all dancing with every facility you could ever want or need???

Would be interesting to see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Think the most we have paid for a nice site but not singing and dancing, but has very nice loos and right by the beach with disposal of grey water, TV point and leccy was £23.00. That was August bank holiday. usually go to CC/CCC sites now as usually guarantee facilities. have been caught out by poor facilities when have deviated from this. Just the luck of the draw I suppose.

Have also been on a couple of Haven sites that have everything - but have only ever gone on their special deals and the max I've paid was £15 pn. That could have been up to 8 people Have been very disappointed with their camping facilities, fields and loos,with the exception of Tenby which was very good.

About to be very brave and park on lorry park tonight ref my post regarding overnight stop in Weston Super Mare!! :roll: 

regards

Karen


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sites*

Hi

I would base my judgement on my van. A van with all facilities is not as dependant on a site with showers etc etc and a wash up area.

However, many private sites charge "per pitch" - so this can be good value for families.

The two big clubs charge per person, so this is much better value for me, often cheaper than rallying, and I get all the facilities if I need them.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Carol quiz queen.

Does this question have a prize for best answer?

I would say lets have a chain if aires around the country. Best value for money in my book


Dave P


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You can still get on to CL/CS's for a fiver a night, and some very nice ones too.

I would be loathe to pay anymore than £20 for a one nighter, and it would have to be very special.

For example, Black Rock, somewhere in Scottieland. A very nice campsite, weel sheltered and friendly reception. Not too big, good showers, a well equipped laundry room and a pleasant dog walk.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

We're just back from a lovely 10 days away. We stayed at four sites (one a CL without facilities but lovely free range eggs) and paid between £8 & £12 per night at three of them. The fourth I definitely considered expensive - £38 for two of us, for two nights including electric. It was Broadmeadow at Ross-on-Wye - excellents loos and showers and within walking distance of Morrisons and the town, but at that price we won't be returning (this was at "low season" prices). Also, the list of rules and regulations make the CC look positively lax 
-H


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The dearest site we paid £32.00 per night for 2 nights at the Caravan club site at Durham.
Ray joked "£64.00 I said 2 nights not 7" 8O 
We were told if we joined the Caravan Club then we would get it £14.00 rebate :roll: 
We joined but havent used them since as you have to book their Rallies up in advance.
Mavis


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Some sites are an absolute ripoff - most we paid was for 4 days at Camber Sands last August - site is rubbish as well paid £160 for 3 adults and 2 children and 2 dogs - dogs cost us £30 which I really object to.

C&CC club are sometimes no better cos they charge per person and this can be up to £32 pn we have 2 adults, 2 children and 2 dogs normally - so if anyone thinks they are gonna have a cheap holiday in Britain think again.

We have started using alot of CL/CS and they are a bargain got one at Leyburn last weekend for £10 pn including EHU - no shower facilties but we don't need those our shower is lovely anyway. As long as we have toilet dump and water we sorted!

France is the best most we paid was €35 pn but they had pools included in that and it was last year when it felt not quite as bad as this years will.

Aires are the best most we ever paid was €2 pn - that's gonna be the way forward this year.

Greenie


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Totally agree with the paying for dogs bit....whats that all about?

I have yet to see my dog take a shower, use their toliet facilities or use their leccy to power the tv (unless she's watching 'planet's funniest animals' when we are out!)

Yes, we have also found sites are really pushing it with their prices. At least us motorhomers find it a bit easier to vote with our feet and do some wildcamping....tuggers don't really have that option 8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It often depends on your circumstances.
For me as a lone camper, over 55 and a C&CC member, I can camp for as little as £2.25 per night. So, for me, a club site can be cheaper than a CS.
But for those with other halves, children, dogs, awnings, trailers etc, you may be better off buying your own site.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Totally agree with the paying for dogs bit....whats that all about?
> 
> I have yet to see my dog take a shower, use their toliet facilities or use their leccy to power the tv (unless she's watching 'planet's funniest animals' when we are out!)
> 
> Yes, we have also found sites are really pushing it with their prices. At least us motorhomers find it a bit easier to vote with our feet and do some wildcamping....tuggers don't really have that option 8)


Louis says---

You speak for your self doll!! I dont want to smell when I meet the Lasses 8O

Mavis


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We paid about £50 per night in Denmark during last August, that's the most we have ever paid. 

Our night on a CS site this Thursday will be £7 per for the night, that's with electricity. This will be the cheapest we have paid with electric.

Cheapest ever we have had is £5 per night without electricity.

Derek


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Had three night stay at c/c site park coppice near coniston last week,van,joan,self,and dog,£29.70 all in,got to be good value,beautiful site on edge of coniston water,heated toilet blocks,bus stop at entrance for coniston,hawkshead,ambleside etc.mind you that was mid week and not a bank holiday.
all the best.
Pete.


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*sites*

Just had 2 nights at keltie bridge site in Callander £13 per night including hook up and you can plug in for telly as well on pitch great JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

We have just had a few days around Hull some good cll,s & some crap ( more expensive too) I was thinking if there was thread on this site that gave say, star ratings, good, bad, so so, it would take a lot of the uncertainty about the site 1 is going to. It might give site owners some feedback as well.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*price*

Can you tell me what cs and cl stand for, i have never stayed on a camp site, i know cc is carvan club


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Certified Location and Certified Site - think CL is C&CC and CS is CC.

C&CC = Camping and Caravan Club and 
CC = is Caravan Club

It gets ridiculous with all these abbreviations I agree in MHO!

SWMBO does me tree in mostly.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Julie,

CL and CS = Certificated Location and Certificated Sites. Sites licenced by the Caravan Club and Camping and Caravan Club, allowed to have 5 vans + tents with minimal interference from any Local Authority regulations. Can be behind pubs, part of farms or land attached to a private dwelling, anywhere in fact. You need to be a club member to use them.

Have basic facilities of fresh water and elsan disposal at the very least. Some are quite well appointed. Many have electric hook-up facilities. Generally good value for money.

JohnW


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Aires*

I know a great many of my fellow MHF members swear by and stay on Aires and wild camp but its not for us.
We like to be in pleasant surroundings with green grass, water supply, and a little security. Not parked on Tarmac two metres from my neighbour.

In our proper camping days I used to think ten bob a night about right I am slowly becoming accustomed to modern fees. But one site I tried today it was £24 pn this was for hardstanding and all facilities in a little chalet on your pitch. Seemed hardly worth taking the van.

We have tried both in France but left early for a proper campsite the following morning.

Steve


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

*UK Touring*

Hi All out there looking for cheap camping.

Has nobody ever visited our favourite little hideaway?

Its a CL site at Godor Farm Nantgaredig Carmarthen and its the cheapest site you'll ever come across. It's been £1.00 per night since it opened in the 1960s and run by a proper gentleman called Mr Howell.

I dare you to improve on this one.

Myfanwy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

This is just a note, with respect to the comment made by Caggsie (Karen), about staying on a lorry park.

I'm a truck driver and I would say, please DON'T!!. Two reasons, one being they have closed so many truck stops its now very hard for us to find anywhere at night to park up safely. There are designated caravan /m'home parks at the service areas.

Two, you may get reversed over if they don't spot you!. The reason Lorry parks are designated for lorries are simply because they are extremely dangerous places to be!!.

It's no good thinking 'ho they will see me' because that is not always true, they are generally packed in like sardines ,I've been 'rocked' in my lorry cab at 2am by a driver misjudging his driving, which was both annoying and expensive considering damage it caused, imagine if it had been your m/home.......


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

We charge from £13 a night in the low season up to a whopping £15 a night in the high season and Bank Holidays, this price includes electricty A Dog is 50p a night.

We charge for dogs because not everyone has them and despite everyone on this forum being model dog owners, our CCTV system regularly picks up people who are not model dog owners (Early in the morning and late at night mostly, Oh and mainly men 8O )

So do we charge everyone a bit more? or 50p a day for those with dogs, for cleaning up behind those owners from other web sites :lol: (This hopefully will stop a load of outraged posts "How dare you I always...Well you get my drift! 

And by the way you would be amazed how many people DO shower their dogs in the disabled room, which is another insight into peoples attitudes.

No we are not anti dog! We have Sabre our great big hairy loveable German Sheperd who has loads of doggy mates that come to stay.


----------

